# EVF-DC1 Electronic Viewfinder - will it work on EOS M ?



## wopbv4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi,

it most likely will not work, but it would be great to have an EVF for the EOS M?

What do you think?


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Feb 12, 2014)

i think it´s pretty clear it will not work with the current eos-m models.

for an EVF you have to wait for the next model i guess.


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 12, 2014)

Both Panasonic and Olympus tried this concept ... and both realised it just doesn't sell.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 12, 2014)

The EVF product description only says its compatible with the new G1X II, so I would say no.


----------



## 1kind (Feb 12, 2014)

The price itself would probably be a reason why it won't sell...$300!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 12, 2014)

Possibly with an EOS M3, but it almost certainly requires a dedicated data connection built into the camera, that's not present on the EOS M or M2.


----------



## 1kind (Feb 15, 2014)

Won't work. The viewfinder has its own pin connectors that will make it recognize on the hotshoe.


----------



## BL (Feb 22, 2014)

1kind said:


> The price itself would probably be a reason why it won't sell...$300!



haha a view finder that costs more than my camera ;D


----------

